# GPS ADVICE?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I got my W-2 form the other day and promptly got my taxes filed. I've got my refund depositing into my account on the 8th (which is a payday anyway  ) and I'm in the market for a decent hand held GPS unit.

Now I've never had anything like that and am quite unfamiliar with what I should be looking for. I got online today and browsed around to discover that I can pay anything between $89-$700 for a hand held unit. I'm tempted, as a major cheap skate, to go for a lower end $130 GPS that is waterproof (cheapest WP) and has the WAAS, whatever that is.

I'm totally new to this and suspect that once I have one, I'll have to pay for some maps too, right? 

My planned uses for the GPS include hiking and fishing. I'm leaning toward waterproof since I'm a clutz and a bath is most likely in its future. :lol: 

Most of my hiking will be local and I won't need a GPS, but I may get a chance to get lost in So. Utah some time soon.

For fishing, I'm thinking about spending a lot of time in the Uintas and possibly checking out the Boulder Mtn area.

I don't foresee any geocaching or a need for HWY use, so none of those types of features are necessary.

I doubt I'll be able to get away with anything over $200 (probably have to fight for that much) since I also intend on getting a fly rod soon.

Anyone have any suggestions and tips? What to expect? Typical pricing for maps?

Like I said, I know nothing about what is involved in owning a GPS, so any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a Garman Etrex.
It's about $100.00.
No mapping, just a basic unit.
I mark places that I ice fish with it.
I also use it on the boat to get back to honey holes.
I have used it when hunting and it will let me know where I park, where I set up a blind, where I have an animal down, and gets me back to all points including camp.
The only thing that I don't like about mu GPS is that you only get to use 6 letters to mark with.
My this I mean that if I want to write a place like: 
Willard Bay North boat ramp wiper spot water 12' deep,
I would only have 6 spaces to put all that information into:
WBNR12 [Willard Bay North Ramp 12]
Other than that, it is fine.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I also have a garmin E-trex. Its a great little unit and its better than using a compass and map. If your not really out hiking in the back country and you don't really need a map on hand then I would reccomend one of these. However, I am looking to upgrad. I had a freind who had a Rhino this year hunting and these new units that you can load a map are awesome. No fumbling with a paper map on the hillside or trying to remember what the terrain looked like on the map you studying the night before.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I intend on getting back into some wilderness a few times.

I don't care if I get color or not, but here's what I've been crunching on the most.




























All 3 are waterproof and the Magellan already comes with topographic maps of N. America. It's about the same price as the etrex.

If you were buying one of these, which one would you buy and why?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I would go with the magellan. In this price range it has the most options. More bang for your buck. I have not owned one those I have talked to that have really like them. I have heard they are easier to navigate than the garmin e-trex series. I would check on warranties. I'm not sure what they are for each. Everyone will get at least one piece of equipment in there life that will need immediate reapair or replacement.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had a garmin vista for several years now (grayscale not color). I can load maps on it but the topos from Garmin are not always accurate. My gripes about the vista are the batteries don't last as long as I'd like but at least they don't use rechargable only batteries, and it doesn't use a memory card I can load up with different maps and make my life easier than erasing and loading maps every time I go to different areas. It's also hard to read the map on the small screen but these eyes are not in the same shape they were over 40 years ago. I'm not sure the compass and altitude readings justify the vista over the legend which is cheaper. I often turn the electonic compass off to help save battery life. The legend does show compass reading when you are moving but the vista works even when not moving.

It works great to get me back to exact ice fishing holes!!

I sent a couple "legends" with my son to Iraq and he said it worked great for him there. (Heat, sand, mud)

My recommendation would be a Garmin, either grayscale or color, legend, vista, GPS 60Cx map, or 60 CsX.

I would also consider garmin rhinos next time so I can replace two gadjets with one gadjet. It would be nice to be able to know exactly where my hunting partner is when have separated. The rhino allows you to send position to another rhino user.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH,

In Africa, you can tell the spoor of a male rhino because his "equipment" leaves a snake-like trail in between the footprints. Just go natural and follow your trail back.

Some people use a GPS simply to mark a waypoint they want to return to, like where you parked at Home Depot. Any model will do this, and if your main objective is to find your way back to locations that you've marked, get the lightest, smallest, most economical one and save your tax refund for a new fly rod.

Others use them for planning routes and detailed terrain exploration. This is where the ability to overlay accurate topo maps or even satellite/aerial photos is a valuable feature. If that's what your after, go with one of the mid or higher end models. Garmin and Magellan are both great.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Rhino advice. I'm sure I'll need it. :rotfl: I'll just follow my slime trail back to the car. :wink: 

I just want to make sure I don't get lost, but some topo function would be nice so I know what I'm getting into. 

I'm starting to lean toward the Magellan more. Like truemule said, more bang for the buck.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

I talked to a guy at SW he has had two of the new Magellans(returned both of them). Not worth it. Too many problems to work out still. Like windows vista. My advice would also be to get one with the high sensitivity antena.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmm, thanks for the warning. I was in SW today and glanced at the Magellan. That thing is a brick! It's a lot thicker than I thought, but don't really mind that too much. The color screen with built in topographic map was really selling me, but I'd rather not deal with mfg glitches.

Back to window shopping, I guess.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I recommend the Lowrance lineup of hand held GPS units. I've owned four of 'em. ( I seem to need the latest model ) Sportsman's Warehouse has a Brunton (made by Lowrance) for $79.95 right now. I wish I would have found that before I spent $179.00 for the Lowrance iFinder H2O that I bought for my son. I've got the iFinder Expedition C. The new XOG is a new hybrid, hand held/ car unit. Plenty of maps, hotel/motel, restaurant information.

The best advice is to get your hands on as many different models as you can. Decide which one *you* like best.

Fishrmn


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I hear a needle when rubbed in your hair, then placed onto a leaf that lays ontop of some water works great!

One thing you want to make sure, is that the signal strength can work in the woods/canyons without having to hold the dang thing up over your head in the air all the time. They aren't much use if they lose their signal. Also make sure it has at least a generation III chip. It provides real time GPS tracking and better signal strength. Some of the cheaper models will only track you every 15 seconds or so, those are not very accurate, especially when on a windy trail.

I could be wrong on the generation number, and maybe the older chips are harder to find now days, I haven't really followed the technology too much as of late. Just make sure it has real time tracking.

Edit:
This is what I was thinking of, the better GPS tracking technology is called WAAS , check out the link for more info on it.

Here are someGarmins with it. It just comes down as to what you want to do with them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There have been several threads in the past with this same question. 

I have a Garmin etrex legend (around $125) and really like it. I bought a lawrence i-finder originally, and returned it. I've used some magellans and not liked their features as much. But that is just me. 

Why I like my Garmin: Light weight, runs on 2 AA batteries (don't worry about special rechargers), I REALLY like the software, and the little "joystick" controller - it is very intuitive and can be used in one hand very well, has basic mapping functions, and half decent basemap. It also has built in, service points like gas stations, food joints, hotels, etc.... which is really nice when traveling.

Why I don't like my Garmin: You have to buy the Map Source software to get it to interface with your computer - but once you have it, you can upload other maps, points, trails, etc... to it very easily.

Advise: Look at your price range, and try all brand in that range (remember that which ever you choose, you'll need to drop another $100 on a good software package to really use the mapping/overlay features). But pick one up and see if you can enter a waypoint, search for the nearest service station, some of those basic functions. Which ever model you can do this easier or is more intuitive for you, get that one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So with just the device itself (no extra software), will I be able to find a water body in the Uintas and get to it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> So with just the device itself (no extra software), will I be able to find a water body in the Uintas and get to it?


Yes. Speaking on the Garmin Etrex Legend since that is what I have, it can do that.

As a side note, GoogleEarth has greatly improved over the past year. What I do, is go to Google Earth and find the lake/stream I'm looking for. Then I pull the lat/long from GoogleEarth and enter it into my GPS. Hiking around in the Uintas last summer, I went on Google Earth and entered several waypoints along the trail so I knew where the next point would be. I also put in the coordinates for the lakes and that worked great as well. The higher end GPS already have these maps and data entered, or at least in the software so you can download it from your computer. Without the software, you can enter it in manually just fine.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet. 

After much deliberation and some advice from my Dad (whom I didn't know had a long history with GPS units), I've decided to ultimately go with the Garmin GPS72. It's waterproof and it's a step up from the etrex H. Maybe I'll get the Legend, if the budget calls my name, but the 72 seems like a great buy.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't go wrong with the Garmin 72.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm like you i don't know a lot about them. I do have a Magellen and they are easy to use and hold a lot of info. One downfall that would be WAY nice is the new GPS's will tell you your longitude when you are just standing there and not moving whereas some of the older ones will only give you your info if you are moving. When we went to flaming gorge and was looking for the humps on the bottom, it was a little tricky finding your spot at times.


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

here is where I got my etrex legend it will save ya a few bucks
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1648509&CatId=2373


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This advice has been helpful to me as well guys, thank you! Here's another question along the same lines: I have the National Geographic TOPO! software for Utah. From what I understand, most of the GPS units on the market today require a specific software for that particular unit in order to overlay topo maps, however, if I understand it right, the waypoints can always be loaded onto the unit from the map. Can this be done automatically when I make a map on TOPO! or do I have to enter it all manually? Which units would work best with my TOPO! software?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the one that I have Magellan Explorist 500 I like it okay, the download from the software is a big pain; it only takes 3 AAA's, which is barely over half of hte power of two AA's; they do have a factory 
Lithium Ion battery that works much better. I paid $200 for mine with the software.

My dad actually has a Garmin 72 that he would likely be willing to sell if you are interested; he has had it for 
about 3 years and I do not know that he has ever really used it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So the tax return came and I ended up ordering the Garmin eTrex Legend. I didn't realize the 72 didn't have a pre-loaded base map and the legend was only about $3 more, and waterproof as well. I ordered online and it gets free 3day shipping.

I also got a sweet new TV and I'm getting my fly rod tomorrow.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

a little insomnia huh?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> a little insomnia huh?


What can I say? It's hard to sleep when I'm excited, but I must have decided to right after typing that.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> This advice has been helpful to me as well guys, thank you! Here's another question along the same lines: I have the National Geographic TOPO! software for Utah. From what I understand, most of the GPS units on the market today require a specific software for that particular unit in order to overlay topo maps, however, if I understand it right, the waypoints can always be loaded onto the unit from the map. Can this be done automatically when I make a map on TOPO! or do I have to enter it all manually? Which units would work best with my TOPO! software?


I'll let you know when I figure it out . I have the Lowrance Ifinder H2OC+ . SO far I have inputed waypoints into my gps and on my mapping software MapCreate7 . I wish I could transfer them to my GPS because it was easier to put them on my puter than gps without standing over the spot . I guess I need to read the manual when all else fails . I do like the mapping software but not sure it was worth the hundred bucks because I only use it over water . I think it helps on waters like the Gorge and maybe Powell .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds Also , I not sure what GPS is compatible with your software . You will need to see if it is compatible with any GPS unit .


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm looking at the box for my topo software, and there's a picture of the Garmin etrex vista on it, that says "GPS Ready!" I'll take that as a subtle hint that I should buy a Garmin!


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

I have had a Garmin Legend for about two years and have found it to be a good/useful tool. One of the few complaints has been reception. It is surprising how easy it can lose reception. I still think that Garmin is the way to go and I am planning to purchase the new Garmin Vista hcx with the new antenna for better reception, color screen and upgradeable memory. Since I have had my Legend I have found more uses for it and wish that it had more of the features that the Vista has. 
Maybe I am over exageratting the loss of signal with my Legend but it makes it easier for the wife to agree to new toys when she thinks that something is'nt working properly.


----------

